# eLuminator booklight



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

I see that the new M-edge covers (due out end of Nov) say that they are "compatible with eLuminator booklight".  But I can't find the eLuminator booklight despite multiple searches online.  Does anyone know where I can find it?
Thanks!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have one on my wish list at Amamzon.com, but it is still listed as not available: M-edge e-Luminator Booklight for Amazon Kindle--PRE-ORDER, SHIPS ~12/15


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Angela!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

colleen said:


> Thanks Angela!!!


You are most welcome. I will post when it does become available or if I come across it elsewhere.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

colleen said:


> I see that the new M-edge covers (due out end of Nov) say that they are "compatible with eLuminator booklight". But I can't find the eLuminator booklight despite multiple searches online. Does anyone know where I can find it?
> Thanks!


Colleen..I emailed them about the light and they said it would be available in Dec. before the holidays.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela, thanks for posting the link - it had some great pictures!  Now that I see how it goes together,  I really want a new cover!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*That's a neat idea, especially since it's so slim. I wonder if it'll have a glare *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *That's a neat idea, especially since it's so slim. I wonder if it'll have a glare *


As long as it is not bulky... my small hands can't handle the bulk! I still haven't actually tried any of my previously owned book lights... haven't had the need yet.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm waiting for this light too. I have Mighty Bright and I like it but it is kind of heavy...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If you go to the M-edge website they are demonstrated and available there.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks all.  I just checked the M-edge website (www.buymedge.com) and it looks like the eLuminator light is still not available.  Bummer!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for this post,  I was trying to find that light too.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems you can pre-order the light now.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

M-edge e-luminator light is finally available for pre-order. price is 9.99 and expected to ship 12/15. Previously I had not been able to click on the item and add it to my cart. I'm spending as much time shopping for accessories as I am working to pay for these accessories.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up everyone!
Now I wonder if this little light will work in my Oberon cover...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered it today, I figure it will be here by Christmas.  Looks very interesting the way it slips in the pocket in the cover, no more clip marks on leather on my m-edge.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I pre-ordered 2 M Edge covers last weekend.  Then, saw the light available for pre-order today.  So, I cancelled my original order and reordered adding the lights.  It saved about $4 in shipping costs.  That's almost a book!  You can refer to the thread about money for books.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

colleen said:


> Thanks for the heads up everyone!
> Now I wonder if this little light will work in my Oberon cover...


*I've been wondering the same thing myself...I'd suppose that it would work since we have the back pocket but I don't know if it would move around since the pocket isn't made specifically for the light *


----------



## beanie22 (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if the eLuminator light will work with the Oberon Covers?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There apparently needs to be a special pocket for the eLuminator?  There is no pocket in the Oberon.  The Mighty Brite works fine though.

And the Lightwedge, which is what I use.

Betsy


----------



## beanie22 (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy:

Thanks for your response.  I see the little pocket you referred to on the M-Edge Cover.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I saw that M-Edge has finally gotten itself actual inventory again so I ordered a cover in Royal Blue and pre-ordered the light. The cover has already shipped, but the light has an estimated delivery date of January 20th! Ridiculous, but what can you do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I've been wondering the same thing myself...I'd suppose that it would work since we have the back pocket but I don't know if it would move around since the pocket isn't made specifically for the light *


From the pictures I've seen I'm not sure the back pocket would work very well. The pocket on the M-edge is narrow and custom fitted. Those with both the light and an Oberon, let us know!

Betsy


----------

